# Smoking cigarettes..



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, there certainly are different issues and opinions about cigarette smoking. I'm not entirely sure on how many countries or states have banned them. There are a lot of groups against it but there are also some, both non and smokers, that are not against it. 

What are your points of views with smoking? Should it be banned worldwide? 
If it is one of the causes of pollution, shouldn't we be banning cars and other transportation that causes more pollution to the environment?


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

I am a smoker--it makes me feel nauseous and stops me from reaching my running goals (yeah im a smokin' joggin' work out type of girl...), I cough in the morning and when Im out having drink by hour 3 i constantly have to clear my throat. I'm 25, been smoking for ten years--that should be a warning to any of you ladies starting to smoke in your teens...sure youre fine now, but wait till phlegm gets involved that that quitting you were "gonna do before then.." seems impossible.

Smoking has been banned in public places but not entirely outlawed anywhere..but you know what? BAN IT EVERYWHERE!!!! it kills people and quitting is harder than quitting heroin (apparently)...smokers know the effects of it but still continue to do it... I think if you just stopped selling them, yeah sure there might be a riot or two...but just get them to chase a cigarette truck they will all disperse and fall into coughing fits within 5 minutes (except me, I'm go go speed racer buahahaha)...

Seriously, elkitten, smoker, totally for banning smoking, not because of what it does to the environment, but because its so damn addictive and it kills you. Banning smoking would help millions quit.

Side note--i think if cities/communities someday put more money money into public transport it would not only be a huuuugeeebenefit for people's health (more walking=better health and all that) but a great benefit to the environment as many of these (such as trains/subways) can run on "clean" energy. More people can use public transport at the same time hence less bad stuff in the air--one train=50 cars....simple.



I have patches that I am going to slap on the minute i set foot in Australia--i figured a flight is a good way to make sure I dont smoke for 30 hours... why not go from there?


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

It still one of those issues that is impossible to get rid of.. I agree in the same way that smoking is a threat to user's health ( as well as sniffers). cigarrete boxes should have the big poison image on it. like deadly chemicals.

cars wouldn't be banned. they make a lot of sales from the making to selling. unlike cigarettes that aside from factories should only need leaves and that thing that wraps it.


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

^uhhhh.... cigarettes/big tobacco companies make billions of dollars every year and the process to get from tobacco plant seed to pack would be quite complicated and require thousands of people. I dare say they make more money and more steadily than car companies, especially now.

I personally think that the money that the tobacco companies make and what they are worth to investors and economies is the reason why they have not been banned yet and probably one of the reasons why they will never ban them fully.

Cigarette packs do have visual warnings in Canada, Australia and i think the U.K? I did a study on them and from that and personal experience, they do not deter smokers from smoking.....

anyhoo


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

The government earns a lot of money from this cigarete companies and there are also a lot of families that benefits from them. aside from those people who work in factories that manufacture this cigars and those people who distributes it, there are also those people who grows the plant. Well, although it is possible to replace or give them other means of living, it wont be easy.


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

^especially a crop that would be as profitable to them. I really don't think cigarettes will be banned completly until really late in our lifetime and that is only IF the demand for them can almost completly disapear...

It's like really terrible for you 1,000+ calorie fast food--in a lot of ways it should be banned too because of what it does to people. It's so cheap to produce and can be sold at rock bottom prices which makes a really healthy diet expensive in immediate monetary comparison (not when you compare long term health and health costs etc). It won't be banned because the people who produce the food items make a very good living providing the big chains/brands for a low cost, and because there is still a high demand for it.

I would be interested in seeing how much it actually costs to grow tobacco vs the profit margin on the plant. I mean, isnt a tobacco plant essentially a weed?

hmmmmmmm.....

Oh BTW im on the patches--haven't smoked in a week=)


----------



## yossitr1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*smoking , smoking...*

this issue has been argued a lot...
I am not a smoker and my point of view is that Although smoking damage your health , we can't bann it at all.
We cant consider to decline the places were people can somke and by that
to make them a tough life and convincing them to stop smoking. we also need to concentrate on eduacte the teenagers about the demage of somking.
Making the somking unlegal will not solve the problem , it will create more work to the police.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

^well, although I do agree that its not a good idea to ban smoking and to educate the young minds about it is a great idea, I kinda find myself thinking and getting no thoughts on how it can create work for the police? can you kindly tell us more about it...


----------



## yossitr1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*more working to the police*

If smoking will be forbidden around the worlds people that already addicted to it will try to use in a non-legal way and the police will be responsible to enforce the law what means that the policemen's will have more work ....


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

^well, that is if supplies will still be allowed to be produced. come to think of it, you may have a point. considering on how they are still unable to keep illegal drugs and stuffs off the street, what can growing tobacco in your own backyard do? I mean people will still be able to grow their own stuff. it may grow more expensive and supply may go scarce but compared to drugs and other illegal substance, smoking tobacco is not as addictive as weed or drugs...


----------



## stgeorge (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes I agree..If cigarettes are banned well all of the smokers would really go crazy but they could have i think the option to stop..  and that would be the best solution for all smokers including me..


----------



## Barrett95 (Jan 11, 2010)

Government must do something about this matter cause smoking can really affect one's health. However, can we really control it or pass a law to ban it? Well, considering that the government earns money because of tax from every cigarette sale?


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

^well, they do earn a lot of money from the taxes from cigarettes, I think that the only thing that they have done is that they placed a label in cigarette packs saying


> Government Warning: Cigarette Smoking is Dangerous to your health.


----------



## Alena (Feb 18, 2010)

smoking must be banned world widely.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2010)

yes dexternicholson I certainly agree with you that tobacco is not as addictive as weed. As everyone knows, weed is full of nicotine.
When you constantly inhale nicotine you eventually become addicted to weed, which then slowly kills you.


----------



## cocodrillo (May 25, 2010)

Isn't it a little bit to much saying that the smoking should be completely banned? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I never seen a cigarette killing anybody, am I right? Moreover I really do think that living in the country which in some ways restricts its citizens doesn't make living a life pleasant. And more importantly, we're human beings and we do have brains (we even sometimes use them), so if somebody chooses the way of a smoker knowing the widespread facts that consequences can be fatal, it's his choice.
And one more thing, cause this is somehow similar to the topic, what about alcohol? Probably everyone are aware that sometimes (if the conditions are good) it triggers aggression, also from time to time we hear about a chap which had a couple of deeper ones and decided to check his perception on the road. Contrary have you ever heard that someone killed innocent man after smoking a cigarette?
Cherio everyone! and use your brains more often, excessive smoking do really kills


----------



## avcrk (May 27, 2010)

Good luck if banning cigarettes is going to help.
Hard drugs are banned and yet it still goes on.
If anyone who enjoys an alcoholic drink campaigns against smoking, just remember that cigarettes are shielding alcohol from being attacked next or taxed higher. 
Once cigarettes go, you can be sure alcohol will be next followed by what ever the mob can be convinced of next.
We could end all up being non drinking, non smoking, non procreating maypole dancing poets.... - just joking of course.. but where does it end , and who will be the last one that decides that ?

Cheers
Adrian


----------

